# Help Identify



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Good day folks. My wife and I took on a plant from our son and girlfriend to try and revive. Any ideas of the species of the plant.



Thanks All


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Some type of cactus. I was promoted to captain obvious this morning. :mrgreen: Here's a shot at my next promotion to major obvious - it needs more water and sunlight. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Since it's a cactus, maybe less water? I've killed them by keeping them watered well...


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

My wife thinks its some form of a succulent. But i don't know. We know it looks bad that's why we rescued it from our son that was neglecting it. You should see the other 2 we took from him.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe an aloe vera plant?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Rule11 said:


> My wife thinks its some form of a succulent. But i don't know. We know it looks bad that's why we rescued it from our son that was neglecting it. You should see the other 2 we took from him.


While you're busy identifying it, it needs water. It is wilting, not suffering from any root fungus from overwater. The color is the tell.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Yes thanks, it's been getting regular hydration since we rescued.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Rule11 said:


> Yes thanks, it's been getting regular hydration since we rescued.


How is it doing? Should have perked up pretty fast.


----------

